

Don't be afraid Mr Arrington - mbriyo
http://www.outoftheborders.com/2010/01/dont-be-afraid-mr-arrington.html

======
vaspers
I agree. And why does TechCrunch allow webless trolls to post comments? If you
don't have a blog or website, your opinion is irrelevant.

~~~
mbriyo
I absolutely love the term "webless trolls".

